# Combination Cam Lock Help



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry about this post. But there was an outbacker who upgrade all his storage locks to a Combination Cam Lock. I thought I bookmarked the website but I didn't.







Can you please send the link and the size you order.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've done this on both of my Outbacks...you will love it!!

I ordered from Amazon.com. I purchased the Combination Cam Lock 1-1/8 Cylinder. I had to bend them a bit to fit, but it was a very easy bend.


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've done this on both of my Outbacks...you will love it!!
> 
> I ordered from Amazon.com. I purchased the Combination Cam Lock 1-1/8 Cylinder. I had to bend them a bit to fit, but it was a very easy bend.


I purchased mine on line from these folks for $15.00 each,,, did all three locks www.fjmsecurity.com


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed them on my 21RS and they really work well. Be sure to get their finger pulls because the ones off the stock outback locks won't fit the combi-cams. I added the rubber covers to keep the rain and dust out. I'm not sure if I would recommend the covers since they like to pop off at freeway speeds.

I Bought them straight from FJM Security. Their office is a couple miles from my house.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

psssst- Jim's code is 000:lol:
We bought them too and now Rick no longer is digging for his keysthumbright


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> psssst- Jim's code is 000:lol:
> We bought them too and now Rick no longer is digging for his keysthumbright











I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that Jim would not be able to change the combination from the factory pre-set "000".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> psssst- Jim's code is 000:lol:
> We bought them too and now Rick no longer is digging for his keysthumbright











I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that Jim would not be able to change the combination from the factory pre-set "000".
[/quote]

wait until I come over and snap off my key you YOUR lock. I don't need it, so I might as well have a little fun at your expense.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> psssst- Jim's code is 000:lol:
> We bought them too and now Rick no longer is digging for his keysthumbright











I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that Jim would not be able to change the combination from the factory pre-set "000".
[/quote]

wait until I come over and snap off my key you YOUR lock. I don't need it, so I might as well have a little fun at your expense.








[/quote]

can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


I shoot back...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


I shoot back...








[/quote]
And suddenly I'm happy I'm not at the PNW rallies.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


I shoot back...








[/quote]
First Rick will introduce you to the ground,handcuff you, hog tie you, tase you, mace you and THEN shoot you .....for sport:devil2:


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


I shoot back...








[/quote]
First Rick will introduce you to the ground,handcuff you, hog tie you, tase you, mace you and THEN shoot you .....for sport:devil2:

[/quote]

Yippe!! Welcome to the Wild Wild West.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> can't snap it off in OUR locks cuz (1) we have combi-locks and (2) Rick will shoot you


I shoot back...








[/quote]
First Rick will introduce you to the ground,handcuff you, hog tie you, tase you, mace you and THEN shoot you .....for sport:devil2:

[/quote]

Yippe!! Welcome to the Wild Wild West.








[/quote]

OK, I just wanted to make fun of Jim a little....I didn't want him dead!








Thanks for the offer Doxie!
By the way, I'd love to watch Jim get Tased.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> OK, I just wanted to make fun of Jim a little....I didn't want him dead!


...thanks, I knew (kinda) that you were an OK guy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------

